# Where to buy a good Betta cave/safe-spot?



## SageMyster (Jul 13, 2011)

Hey. :-D

I'm looking to buy some sort of cave or tunnel for my new fish, Harlot. However, the only ones I can find are/have A) blind spots where I wouldn't be able to see him and make sure he's okay and B) way too big for his 1 gallon tank. I don't want to take up more room than I have to, but at that same time, I want him to have a safe place! He -does- have two small plants in his tank, but he doesn't seem interested in them or use them.

I've searched the Walmart, Petco, and Petsmart websites, and none of them have what I'm looking for. Where can I find a reliable indie-site that carries these in the right size? Even an arch would be okay!

Thanks so much in advance.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

You can just buy slate rocks and make a cave on your own. They should be at any construction type store (Home Depot, Lows). Super cheap too. If you do get the rocks, make sure to boil water and then let the slate sit in it for a couple minutes (purge all the nastiness!) but stop boiling the water. Bettas don't really "use" plants. They're more for the visual appeal and natural setting. They also help ammonia  and have little micro-critters on 'em to keep your tank healthy.


----------



## SageMyster (Jul 13, 2011)

I've heard that, but I'm afraid if I make his tent it will fall and crush him. ): I'm not so handy...


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

awwww :/ hmmm what about just buying drift wood? There'd be lots of little hidey places for him to explore!


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

you can use a clean mug or a small terra cotta pot. if the mug might have any soap residue use some white vinegar to clean it, terra cotta pot either break out the bottom and sand the edges or plug the bottom hole with something


----------



## SageMyster (Jul 13, 2011)

Drift wood sounds like a good idea! But do you think it will take up too much space in his little tank?

Tisia, I will check my cupboards for something. There's a small white bowl that might work, but it doesn't have a top or cover or anything. Do you think that would give him security?


----------



## Shimizoki (Jul 8, 2011)

We use the slate rocks in our 150gal tank. We then use AQ safe glues to hold them together. No chance of falling. You can do some DIY caves pretty cheap and that look good with slate rocks, stones, and AQ Glue.


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

PVC pipe, terra cotta pots,coconuts, i even used a glass olive jar..I covered it with aquarium sealant and stuck gravel to it so it isn't clear. You could also stack rocks to make a cave..If you're worried about it collapsing you can use aquarium sealant to glue the rocks together so they don't fall.
*edit*
...i type too slow..haha..


----------



## SageMyster (Jul 13, 2011)

COCONUTS! That's brilliant, because I have a half cut coconut shell as a decoration! So wipe with vinegar oil, rinse under hot water, and good to go?  Thank you so much!


----------



## SageMyster (Jul 13, 2011)

And thank you all for so kindly responding! You are too sweet! Harlot thanks you too!


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

SageMyster said:


> COCONUTS! That's brilliant, because I have a half cut coconut shell as a decoration! So wipe with vinegar oil, rinse under hot water, and good to go?  Thank you so much!


For the coconut? I boil the halves so that they release the tannins..and I peel off the little "hairs"..You can cut a little door and face it downward or you can just sit it sideways.
http://youtu.be/dibhz3SALbg


----------



## SageMyster (Jul 13, 2011)

There are no hairs and it's smoothed out (it was actually used for a cup of amazing hispanic ice cream several years back - I knew I saved it for a reason!) and I'm going to set it sideways for more room.


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

Awesome. He should love it. The coconut is one of my bettas favorite caves...


----------



## SageMyster (Jul 13, 2011)

Well thank you so much for the idea!


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

One thing I have found that works well for caves and is CHEAP are glass tea light holders! They come in a variety of colors & so far I have not had any problem with them!!!


----------



## SageMyster (Jul 13, 2011)

Nice! Thank you for the suggestion! O:


----------

